# Does Chaos have drop pods?



## Bad4$$ (Jun 9, 2009)

do the chaos space marines have drop pods like the space marines?
if not what do they have like that?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They have drop pods, but they can only be used in appoc "DEATH CLAW"


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

In terms of fluff and common sense the CSM SHOULD have drop pods, but don't have the option in their codex, which sucks to high heaven as I would love to build some chaosy pods.

If its a friendly game ask your oponents permission, and if he's not a rules lawyer (unlike all my friends) he should let you use the normal marine profile for them.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I generally play pretty leniently, letting people do stuff out of turn almost 99% of the time and all that other stuff (being points over and what not). However I wouldn't let a chaos guy use drop pods because well, your codex is already great, you have the best troops in the game, so I want to keep the one advantage my codex has over yours as that, in my codex. If you get to use drop pods then my marines all get to have chain swords in their profile. Only fair right?


----------



## Vedrial (Mar 31, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> Well I generally play pretty leniently, letting people do stuff out of turn almost 99% of the time and all that other stuff (being points over and what not). However I wouldn't let a chaos guy use drop pods because well, your codex is already great, you have the best troops in the game, so I want to keep the one advantage my codex has over yours as that, in my codex. If you get to use drop pods then my marines all get to have chain swords in their profile. Only fair right?


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

LukeValantine said:


> They have drop pods, but they can only be used in appoc "DEATH CLAW"


wrong.

chaos do have a drop pod called the deathclaw, this is correct, however it can be used in none apocalypse games as well, Imperial armour update 2006 has the rules for them for use in normal games of 40k, yes they need permission, but since they cost crap loads more for the same basic effect the only reason your opponent would say no is if hes an asshole.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They are almost triple the cost of a SM pod - but then they aren't automatically immobilised on landing, and don't count as open-topped, and can (in theory) leave the table again under their own power (as flyers in apoc, but there are no flyer rules in regular 40k).

Oh, and it's called a "DREADclaw".


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chromedog said:


> but there are no flyer rules in regular 40k).


there are flyer rules for normal 40k, just not in its profile if I remember rightly


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know how happy I'd be if my opponent drop pod'd 12 plague marines onto an objective turn 5. Or drop pod'd 5 meltagun armed chosen next to my tank. I honestly think it would make chaos too good, although yes, they should have them.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yes there are no flyer rules in 40K, but then the IA books have the flyer rules in for norma games of 40K


----------



## Bad4$$ (Jun 9, 2009)

alright thx guys


----------

